
7 YC startups find success in the heartland - kochb
https://venturebeat.com/2017/07/09/7-yc-startups-find-success-in-the-heartland/
======
sharemywin
A lot of products I think find initial traction and then flop because SV is a
shitty test city.

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1137953...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=113795356)

